# The beginning



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Took this picture at the pond below my house. Makes you wonder what it will be one day?


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow that fawn was a late arrival! Nice pic thanks!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That's a great picture.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Awesome picture.


----------

